# Which to choose and in which order?



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been looking at getting a couple of new guns. and I have multiple options for each. I want both a semi-auto pocket pistol; either the Ruger LCP, or Kel-tec P3AT, and a snub nose revolver; Ruger SP101 spurless hammer, S&W 642 or similar, Taurus 650, or similar. I'd prefer a shrouded, spurless or no hammer revolver. I have a Ruger P95, and wouldn't mind sticking with Ruger since I'm happy with this gun. 

What would you get and since I'm probably not going to get them both at the same time, which would you get first? I can pre-pay and get the LCP for $279 with approx. 3 week wait. I'd like to have Crimson Trace Laser grips on both pistols eventually, but that could come later. 

My day to day work dress consists or jeans or slacks with tucked in button up shirt. The LCP or P3AT would probably be the easiest to carry daily, but I'm hung up on wanting a nice snubby too. 

I'd also like to hear from anyone who is carrying an SP101. Will it conceal in your pocket with the Lasergrips from CT easily? Or is it more of a IWB/OWB gun?



Anyways, thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a Ruger LCP, and its a great gun for daily carry, if a bigger gun is not an option. I live in AZ, so in the heat of the summer, most the other guns are not an option. Its a true pocket auto, so can't go wrong with a LCP or P3AT. I also have a S&W 637, which is the airlight j-frame, but has a hammer. It does not fit in my pocket without looking very wierd, but I can carry it IWB with a polo shirt and dress shirt. My dad, who is a big guy, carries his j-frame in his pocket without it being obvious, depends how big you are and how your pants fit.

If I could only buy one right now, I would get a LCP or P3At. Just better for carry if you ask me.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

hands down for pocket carry would be the ruger LCP. not saying the p3at isn't a great pistol but the LCP just seems to be a better built pistol all together. the major plus is the LCP has a slide lock. LCP all the way. don't have much experience with revolvers so I'm not much help in the area. a buddy of mine has had nothing but problems with his small pocket carry charter arms.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I gave up my J-frame pocket revolver when I got a P3AT. The two gun types fulfill the same "mission." The LCP seems okay, but the slide lock is pointless to me, and the P3AT works fine. 

An SP101 would seem to be an awful lot for pocket carry unless you're a very big man who wears fairly baggy clothes.


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

The SP101 may not be used for pocket carry. I just wanted a good 357 revolver as well as the pocket carry autoloader. The SP101 does still seem like it would conceal easily in a IWB hoslter. Am I wrong in this assumption? I've gotten my hands on most of the other revolvers I've mentioned but I've yet to see a SP101 anywhere around here. From photos I've seen they just look better built and the finish is very nice. I know I shouldn't base anything on looks alone, and I've also seen that many people really do love their SP101. Anyone have any thoughts on the quality of the SP101 compared to say S&W? 


So Mike, I know you own the P3AT and would be considered a fan of this gun. It's priced about $30 cheaper than the LCP and I believe it comes with two magazines. Also I can get it much sooner than the LCP. Is there any reason to believe the LCP would be anything less than this gun in regards to performance, dependability, and longevity? One other plus is the CT grips are already available for the P3AT as well as magazine extensions and such.


The slide lock alone, while perhaps somewhat benefiting, would not be a major reason to go for the LCP. However, the fit and finish of the LCPs that I've seen in person compared to the P3AT do look superior. I'm just knocking thoughts around in my head, I'm a fairly indecisive individual at times. 


The P95 I have is to large for me to conceal easily, and since I want to get both a true pocket pistol and a revolver, more than likely the pocket pistol will come first, just so that I can have a carry gun sooner. I carry the P95 in my vehicle wherever I go but that really doesn't give me much of an advantage if I'm not in my vehicle. 


Also, one other thing. With either the LCP or P3AT if I were to opt for back pocket carry, is there any chance of damaging the gun or the CT lasergrips by sitting on it frequently? I'm a bigger guy @ 250lbs would hate to need the gun at some point only to find out that I've damaged it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

An SP101 is a cinch to carry in a belt or IWB holster. No worries there.

The LCP we have here at Galco is a nice little gun, and more aesthetically pleasing than the P3AT. However, I don't give a damn about aesthetics in a gun that lives in my pocket or clipped to the waistband of my running shorts. All I care about is reliability, and my P3AT is _very_ reliable with only minimal maintenance. I believe my P3AT only came with one mag.

I always carry in the front, rather than rear, pocket so I can't comment intelligently on sitting on the gun. I believe member *JeffWard* often carries in the back pocket, so you might ask him about it.


----------

